# Woodturners are special



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2016)

Out of all the different woodworking venues, woodturners are the most special!! Think about it... We take a round tree...





cut it into square blocks...





then make it round again!!





We're special.... Very very special.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 13 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2016)

So you're saying that woodturners are squared away right? I was going to get a round to saying that but flat forgot to. I guess it sounds sort of hollow now but it looks like we've come full circle in some form or another.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2016)

yep --- How would we have toilet paper without turners..



 



.........................

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So you're saying that woodturners are squared away right? I was going to get a round to saying that but flat forgot to. I guess it sounds sort of hollow now but it looks like we've come full circle in some form or another.




You make my head spin when you talk like that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 8, 2017)

@Kfrans


----------

